# 96 jeep grand cherokee limited



## lwt (Mar 3, 2012)

How do i remove and install a different heater/ac electronic temperature control assembly on a 96 jeep grand cherokee limited?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

lwt said:


> How do i remove and install a different heater/ac electronic temperature control assembly on a 96 jeep grand cherokee limited?


I hope you mean "replacement" of the same and not "different"?

Anyway the best instructions will be in a factory service manual set of books which you order from the dealer and cost about $150. That would have complete troubleshooting and part replacement instructions for everything on the vehicle.

Hopefully you will get lucky. With one vehicle I had, the instructions started by saying...

-Remove steering column (detailed instructions).
-Remove dash board (detailed instructions).

An alternative way to learn this is to go to a wrecking yard and remove the part from the same vehicle yourself. Or if one is disassembled, you can see how things come apart.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Duplicate...


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

You mean just the control panel? It's pretty easy. Most of the wood trim just pops right off and you will see the screws underneath - I think it's either 8 or 10 millimeter and there's 2 of them.

You said Limited so it has digital climate control right? Those just have a bunch of plugs on the back - the one without climate control has hoses of some kind and are a bit trickier.


----------

